# Need info on found bike



## Crazy8 (Jun 25, 2013)

I was looking for a road bike on Craigslist and I ran into this.  Picked it up last night.
I've never dealt with anything like this before and was wondering what I should do with it.  Would love to restore it, but have no clue what I'm doing.
Front badge says Cyclone "60".  Tank has the 'Motobike' sticker with wings.
Anyone know of a value or any other info?





View attachment 102149
View attachment 102150
View attachment 102151


----------



## jpromo (Jun 25, 2013)

Restoration on this would be detrimental to the value and history of the bicycle. Better pictures would tell a bigger story but you have a very nice bike there. Probably early 30s and it looks like it could be a Mead or Schwinn from the fork and chainring but I can't say for sure.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 25, 2013)

Cyclone was a brand name used by Macey's Department Store for their bikes. Some were made by Westfield but I have no idea if they were made by other manufacturers as well. Need better pictures to tell what you have. Find the serial number as well. That will help a lot.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 25, 2013)

cool find!



jpromo said:


> Restoration on this would be detrimental to the value and history of the bicycle.




+1...you'd likely be very upside down when it's done.



Crazy8 said:


> ...was wondering what I should do with it.
> View attachment 102047




overhaul, clean, ride, enjoy.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 25, 2013)

Emblem bicycle also made bikes for macys


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone.

I was thinking of just cleaning it but don't know the best way of doing it.  It's covered in caked on dust and that's about it.  Paint looks good with Very little rust.  Tires are a little dry rot but look presentable.  Most interesting thing about it is the neck which has inlays.  Paid $180.

The badge does say RH Macy and Sons.

I had to take the bike over to my friends house because the wife has issues with me bringing stuff home.  I'll get more pics soon and post them.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 25, 2013)

You done good. Worth more than you paid indeed..! looking forward to seeing some other pictures.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 25, 2013)

Let me know if you need a front fender for it. Could you take a closer pic of top middle of rear? bri.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 25, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> I had to take the bike over to my friends house because the wife has issues with me bringing stuff home.  I'll get more pics soon and post them.




You can hide it at my house if your friend gets tired of it    The tank alone is worth more than you paid for the bike - nice find!


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 25, 2013)

Been doing some research.  Found some photos on the net...  Hope this helps until I get some photos.

Here is what the stickers on the tank looks like:




I found this photo of one that is blue.  Mine is burgundy red.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=cyclone+60+motobike&qs=n&form=QBIR&pq=cyclone+60+motobike&sc=1-19&sp=-1&sk=#view=detail&id=A9CA09620001955C9C3A9CD90A29805B15D4BFD2&selectedIndex=0

Here is what the badge looks like:


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 25, 2013)

Question; Is this a balloon tire or a 28" single tube tire bike? I know you have this thread on the Balloon tire forum but it looks like a 28" from the picture.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 25, 2013)

Sure l@@ks like a 28" to me.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 25, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> Question; Is this a balloon tire or a 28" single tube tire bike? I know you have this thread on the Balloon tire forum but it looks like a 28" from the picture.




As stated in the opening post, I know nothing about these bikes accept for what I learned doing research today.  If it belongs in another area I wouldn't even know where to put it.

Got some photos!


----------



## IJamEcono (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't know where you live, but I'd trade you a road bike for that one!


----------



## Wcben (Jun 25, 2013)

That's cool!


----------

